# Good scrap



## amon13 (Jun 30, 2014)

EBAY:
Scrap Gold plated pins military,clean silver contacts and cell phone boards
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281369628776?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## necromancer (Jun 30, 2014)

picture of those pins look like copper / brass (may just be the photo)

not enough product to buy though


----------

